# Cardiac Monitoring in ED



## valcarr (Jul 23, 2010)

I am an ED coder coding for my *facility*. Can I use *93041* (Rhythm ECG, 1-3 leads: tracing only) to bill for cardiac monitoring done in the ED by the ED nurses?


----------

